# Dayton, OH Herf



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Pretty cool evening. $15 gets 2 cigars and a few glasses of wine. There are door prises and the like. I've been to a couple of these and have enjoyed them. 

June, 28 at 7 pm. at Norton's. The bar sits near the corner of Wilmington and Smithville. Hope to see some gorillas there.

D


----------

